# PhysX Karte ?



## Killa01 (29. September 2007)

Hii,
ich hab mal eine Frage und zwar ob es sich lohnt einePhysXKarte zu kaufen weil ich glaub das jedes spiel eine PhysX und daher es eher sinnvoll währe mir so eine karte anzulegen. Das einzige woran ich zweifle ist wenn das Spiel die PhysXkarte nicht unterstützt das sie mir denn gar nix bringt oder kommt sie immer bei spielen zu einsatz ob jetz bei unterstüzten spielen mehr und bei nicht unterstüzten weniger ????
Fragen auf Fragen könnte sie mir jemand vielleicht beantworten ??

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Elkgrin (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*

das wird derzeit unterstützt:

http://www.ageia.com/physx/titles.html

imho ist das alles reichlich witzlos

kaufs nicht!

edit: wobei einem die unreal engine 3 unterstützung zu denken geben könnte


----------



## jign (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*

Naja witzlos würde ich jetzt nicht sagen es kommt halt immer drauf an was man spielt und wenn da zb wie bei mir einige meiner Lieblingsspiele auf der Liste stehen lohnt sich das Teil auf alle Fälle


----------



## PCTom (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*

UT3 unterstützt es hmm jetzt könnte es interessant werden das könnte der Durchbruch werden


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*



> ob es sich lohnt einePhysXKarte zu kaufen weil ich glaub das jedes spiel eine PhysX...



Was willst du uns damit sagen? Interpunktion wäre auch ein Stichwort...

1. Wenn eine PhysX Karte nicht unterstützt wird, kommt sie auch nicht zum Einsatz. Die Karte läuft dann im Leerlauf, der Lüfter dreht nur sehr langsam.
2. Sobald PhysX supportet wird, läuft die Karte an und verrichtet ihren Dienst.


Ich halte PhysX Karten nach wie vor für überflüssig. Dual und Quad Core CPUs finden immer mehr Verbreitung und somit steht auch mehr Rechenleistung zur Verfügung - Auch ohne eine solche Karte.
Die Spiele die bis heute von einer solchen Karte Gebrauch machen, sind zwar mitlerweile relativ zahlreich...sorry, aber ich bezahle keine 120 für ein Paar angeblich realistisch zu Boden fallende Kisten.


----------



## ED101 (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*

Siehe auch hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=794

Boardsuche nutzen


----------



## McZonk (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*



ED101 schrieb:


> Siehe auch hier:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=794
> 
> Boardsuche nutzen



richtig... und bitte ins richtige Forum posten... Thema verschoben


----------



## water_spirit (29. September 2007)

*AW: PhysX Karte ????*

Ich find, dass wenn du eine gute CPU besitzt und dazu eine geile Grafikkarte hast, dann benötigst du auch keine PhysX Karte.


----------



## jign (29. September 2007)

Achja und dadurch werden dann die Effekte die zusätzlich durch die PhysX dargestellt werden auch dargestellt oder was ?


----------



## Hitman (30. September 2007)

Die Karten scheitern einfach an der mangelnden Spieleunterstützung.
Software sells Hardware.

Ich würde jedenfalls keinen Cent ausgeben solang da kein Ruck kommt und eine ordentliche Anzahl an Spielen unterstützt wird.
Dazu kommt das der Performance Gewinn nicht so bombastisch ist das es sich wenigstens für ein paar Titel lohnen würde.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2007)

Wenn die CPU nicht limitiert, kauft für das Gleiche Geld eine bessere Graka.


----------



## LtSnoopy (8. Oktober 2007)

Die offizielle PhysX-Unterstützung sieht wirklich nicht doll aus, sollte wohl mal aktualisiert werden... Ansonsten gibts noch das hier: *Klick* Mal sehen wie sich das ganze weiter entwickelt...

Zum Lüfter: Ich persönlich empfand den als zu laut, da war leider nix mit Ruhemodus wenn das Game nicht unterstützt wird. Hab die Karte kurzerhand in meine WaKü integriert, seit dem ist Ruhe... 

Folgender Wasserkühler passt bestens: NexXxoS GP1X-N *Klick*


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Gibts auch nen entsprechenden Watercool/Heatkiller Kühler?


----------



## LtSnoopy (9. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Gibts auch nen entsprechenden Watercool/Heatkiller Kühler?


 
Soweit ich das bei WC gesehen hab, scheitert es am passenden Halteblech, hab hier noch nen GPU-X Rev2.5 GF7900GT-512. Den könnte man umbauen, nur mangels passenden Blech... Werd mich am WE mal hinsetzen, hab hier noch ne 2 mm Edelstahlplatte, vielleicht schaff ich´s daraus eine passende Halterung zu basteln. Die nötigen Maße weiß ich ja...


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

Die normalen Allround-GPU-Kühler sollten aber doch auch passen, oder?


----------

